

Ask HN: Metafilter down? - Mz

I am physically in shock, excuse me for failing to check if this was already asked. I get a 502 error for metafilter. Is it down? Or is this more of my sucky luck or some crap?<p>Thanks.
======
zaptheimpaler
It's up for me right now, dont know about earlier. Also, remember that at this
point, there is a webapp/library/revolutionary-modular-noSQL-JS-thingamajig to
do EVERY little thing you can think of, so without further ado, I present:
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

~~~
Mz
Thank you. It is up for me now. Maybe you can direct me to the
webapp/library/thingamajig that will put $100,000.00 into my account by the
end of this week so I can pay off my debts and get off the street.

